# So... He "Fell on a set of knives"



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Man Responsible For Olympic Ring Mishap Found Dead In Sochi - The Daily Currant


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

There ought to be a law against having sets of steak knives in small, Russian rooms. They can be deadly.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like some kind of terrible mishap! Maybe Russia should ban knives.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

At least ban assault knifes in high capacity sets.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Wish I could give you 2 LIKES


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I told my wife when the olympic rings did not work properly that guy would suffer Putins wrath!...no BS!.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> I told my wife when the olympic rings did not work properly that guy would suffer Putins wrath!...no BS!.


You do realize that is a satire website like the Onion?


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> You do realize that is a satire website like the Onion?


I was waiting for this. The story was just too good to be true.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

But it was good for giggles


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

(Burly Russian) Move along, nothing to see here.

(Hotel Guest) But, comrade...the knife in your hand has blood on it...

(Burly Russian) That's no blood. This is no knife. It is espresso machine. That red stuff paint. I've painted red for Mother Russia. Now move along...

(Hotel Guest) Comrade...that man is covered in paint too??

(Burly Russian) Da...he drank too much espresso. Would you like some espresso? 

(Hotel Guest) Niet.

(Burly Russian) Da. Move along then.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

And they say guns are dangerous? I say confiscate those darn steak knives.


Silverback said:


> Man Responsible For Olympic Ring Mishap Found Dead In Sochi - The Daily Currant


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Although this is a fictional story it does help explain why the violent crime rate is so low in some contries while their accidental death rate is so high...


----------



## younggunner (Feb 11, 2014)

LOL that story has gone really viral recently


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

People need to get in touch with reality, obviously the poor guy was cleaning his nails with his hunting knife while sitting on his hotel bed, decided to try the "magic massage machine", the Russian made piece of crap went nuts, and he ended up stabbing himself 20 or 30 times. Another massage machine accident. Tragic!


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

Smokin04 I like your joke but it is "nyet" not "niet".... Sorry my OCD made me do it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> You do realize that is a satire website like the Onion?


Yes, but I still told my wife that,and Putin does have a very long arm being ex-(supposedly) KGB.....plus, the person responsible for that fubar has probably disgraced mother Russia in some still existent communists patriots eyes......dudes prolly under a lamp and being beaten with a piece of heater hose now, along with the other screw-ups that built the rest of the infrastructure that does not work.you can get away with that shit here but I betcha you cant there!.


----------

